# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Smart rain sensor

## simon28

I just create a smart rain sensor by combining a raindrop module with Aqara flood sensor. After making a 3d model pack, i finally get them work together in the garden.





raindrop.jpg


More info about the Aqara flood sensor: https://www.aqara.com/us/water_leak_sensor.html

----------


## toniabc

Dear Simon,

nice work.

Could you be so kind and share with us the 3D models (the stl file is not working)?

Thank you,
Toni






> I just create a smart rain sensor by combining a raindrop module with Aqara flood sensor. After making a 3d model pack, i finally get them work together in the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raindrop.jpg
> 
> 
> More info about the Aqara flood sensor: https://www.aqara.com/us/water_leak_sensor.html

----------


## curious aardvark

how are you transmitting the information to - phone/computer ? 
And does it measure actual amount of rainfall ? 

If not, why is it better than looking out a window to see if it's raining ? ;-)

----------


## toniabc

It just alerts you if there is rain, so that you can make additional actions - close windows etc. It is Zigbee protocol, so you can use it as a part of your smart home.

----------

